# Hog hunt near Rio Grande, Ohio



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is going to be a wild hog hunt in southern Ohio April 2, 2011. I am posting this because of past interest on this sight. Everyone is invited, hopeing to get 75-100 people for the drive or drives, depending on time and weather. Here are the details.

1. You must have a currant 2011-12 hunting license.
2. Hunter orange is requied.
3. Shotguns only, NO SLUGS, 00, 000 buck is suggested.
4. Lunch will be available at a nearby bar, mac & cheese and sloppy joe's
the price will be low. The bar is refered to as the "Swamps" That is not the official name but even though I have been there many times I don't know the real name.
5. We will meet at McDonalds in Rio Grande starting at 8:30 am.
6. We will need both driver's and blocker's.

Suggestions:
1. If you plan on walking the drive expect ruff country, it will not be an easy walk, brush pants are suggested. Walkers will see more hogs for sure. Coyotes are also in the area in fairly large numbers and are also fair game.
2. Four wheelers will be available for removing the kills.
3. Transportation back to your vehicles will be provided.

One second note:
Permission for this hunt has been acquired from some private land owners, alot of the property is public. Being involved in this hunt does not give anyone permission to return to the private property. Please do not infringe on these people, we would like to do this annually. As we all know permission is often hard to come by.

If you have a general question post a reply if it is specific to yourself send me a PM I am on this sight everyday, hey I'm old.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

leupy said:


> 6. We will need both driver's and blocker's.
> 
> If you have a general question post a reply if it is specific to yourself send me a PM I am on this sight everyday, hey I'm old.


Can the driver's and blockers both shoot what they see?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Is there any kind of charge for the hunt itself?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

1. No charge for being in the hunt.
2. The driver's and blocker's can both shoot.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Its great you are puttin this out there. Have you all kilt hogs in the past in this event? I know there are some around but odds are low on crossing paths with em.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

what happens if you get attacked?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

This is the first event that has been put together so no there have not been hogs killed during this event in the past, that said there have been several hogs killed at this location. The people who have killed them for the most part have been squirrel hunting or deer hunting, I do know one person who has made at least two kills on this property when he was actually hog hunting. He hunts their food source, natural or baited. I don't know of anyone who has been successful in Ohio hunting hogs alone or in a small group. The area that is planned to be driven does hold hogs, the sign is everywhere and with the number of people we expect to turn out we should move them, along with coyotes. Nothing is for certain but this is the best chance I have ever seen. I am not the person putting this together. I hunt and fish quite a bit but Shannon Mayes spends ten times the time I do in the woods. He will be in the life section of the dispatch on tuesday about crow hunting. I will be very surprised if we don't move several hogs.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

You have a total of 15 posts, I hope at least one of the other 14 were not just stupidity.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

leupy said:


> You have a total of 15 posts, I hope at least one of the other 14 were not just stupidity.


LOL! Let me go back and check out his other 14 posts. Will report back if any stupidity posts are found.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

WHAT I MENT WAS if they were to attack you, then how do you get them off you and what damage will they do? dont be ridiculous.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

jonny, You have to take everything on here with a grain of salt. I wanted to bring up "Old Yeller" but I'll give you a break....

Just curious,,,,How old are you???


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Johnny, from reading your past post and finding out you are only 13, I am sorry I came down on you like I did. While being an old fart sometimes I forget you may really have a serious question andreally are trying to learn. So I will start.
1. What happens if you are attacked? first it is very unlikely, but hogs can't jump or climb so it you get four feet off the ground you are safe. That said if you are in this hunt you will be carrying a shotgun that will likely end the attack.
2. How do you get them off you and what damage can they do? There is no easy way to put this, If you were in the woods totally unarmed and fell asleep next to a tree and then were attacked by a large hog or group of hogs they would kill you and then eat you, if they were hungry. Even domestic female hogs (sows) will eat their babies if hungry.
Sorry I jumped on your case earlier.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

And number 3. Domestic female hogs will attack a person if they think your going to harm their babies.

Johnny, get the movie Old Yeller and you'll have some idea of how mean they can get. "Just don't try to mark them hogs like Travis did".

One more thing Johnny, pay attention to what leupy does post because you will learn.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Is the hunt on rain or shine? any hotel/motel close. id love to join in the hunt, but its over 4 hrs one way for me.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

should be something in Jackson or Gallipolis.....it looks like Gallipolis would be a little closer


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have never had to find a place to stay, I have hunted this area for close to 30 years and have friends that live there and access to a hunting cabin. If you want to camp there is a state area on Simms creek where several people set up tents and campers during gun season. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I am interested. 
ANybody else form Columbus interested in driving down with me if I go? With the price of gas, a little help goes a long way. 
I love any chance to shoot my 3 1/2" 12ga!!!!!
ski


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ski said:


> I am interested.
> ANybody else form Columbus interested in driving down with me if I go? With the price of gas, a little help goes a long way.
> I love any chance to shoot my 3 1/2" 12ga!!!!!
> ski


I'm going to check the schedule when I get into work to see if I can get this off. Sounds like a once in a lifetime chance to get a crack at an Ohio Boar.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

is hunter orange camo ok?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hunter camo orange is just fine.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

If ezbite goes on the hunt I might have to be the camera guy for him. Who knows what he is going to do if he comes across a hog! Army crawl/stocking mode with a machete in right hand?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fishingislife said:


> If ezbite goes on the hunt I might have to be the camera guy for him. Who knows what he is going to do if he comes across a hog! Army crawl/stocking mode with a machete in right hand?


hahaha, sweet. well its all in the hands of the vacation day approval gods now. but i can tell you this, i agree with mushijobah, i think this is gonna be AWESOME!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope to make it and a friend too....even with a bad knee now....Leupy....do you need another atv brought? if I do come....most likely will come from the cabin and it's always with me there


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I think we should be fine on four wheelers we will have at least four plus a two seat ranger.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

How much land do they have to hunt? How many drives are you guys expecting to make? Is this going to be all day? Does the person who shoots a hog get to keep it?

ski


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! Id love to go and try this out


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

The largest part of the land will be Wayne National which is huge. The number of drives will depend on how long it will take and the weather and along with interest. Who ever shoots a hog can keep it, I personnally don't want any meat at all.I am not in charge if you want to talk to the person that is putting this together his name is Shannon Mayes he is in Welston I can get his phone number.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

ezbite said:


> Is the hunt on rain or shine? any hotel/motel close. id love to join in the hunt, but its over 4 hrs one way for me.


There is a Budget Inn on Jackson Pike, Gallipolis; Holliday Inn, Super 8 and a Hampton Inn on SR 7/Upper River Rd, Gallipolis. In Jackson on McCarty Lane & 35 there is a Red Roof Inn. Closest being the Budget Inn (easy 8 mile shot up Jackson Pike and 588), furthest being the RRI in Jackson (easy 17 mi west on 35). The pimpest of places being the new Hampton Inn, the shadiest being the Budget.

I also want to say there is a small, 8+/- room motel actually in Rio on 588 just up from Bob Evans. I found it, College Hill Motel --> 740-245-5326.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

How big an ole hog are we talking about, 40 lbers or 400 lbers?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mean Morone said:


> How big an ole hog are we talking about, 40 lbers or 400 lbers?


Who knows?????? the young will be small the older sows will be large....I guess go to find out....there may not be any either...it's hunting.... not killing


----------



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

sounds like a fun time...might have to bring a small boat too and fish a little just in case the hunt doesn't wear us out..lol

I might have a friend who will go also!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Man wish I could make this, sounds like fun, I just made plans for that day before I saw this. Good luck guys and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

One more question Ron(Leupy)...are conceal carry holders OK with there handguns....I never go in the woods without mine(but that's on my property)...with a shotgun and 00 or 000 I can't see needing it, but I still like carrying it


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Im game no pun intended.I will drive from cleve any one want to share a ride or have a open seat to share will share expenses of coursse.Plan on leavin friday spend nite and shoot hogs sat,where is meeting spot ect,any coffee spots in morn or brkfst?.Thanks.
This isnt a April fools joke?.LOL.PM me if want to share ride,I also have a quad if needed.
I can stand cant walk the hills like i use to.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

floater99 said:


> Im game no pun intended.I will drive from cleve any one want to share a ride or have a open seat to share will share expenses of coursse.Plan on leavin friday spend nite and shoot hogs sat,where is meeting spot ect,any coffee spots in morn or brkfst?.Thanks.
> This isnt a April fools joke?.LOL.PM me if want to share ride,I also have a quad if needed.
> I can stand cant walk the hills like i use to.


5. We will meet at McDonalds in Rio Grande starting at 8:30 am.



Mcdonalds in Rio Grand....at 8:30


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like there will 3 of us...and counting


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is one other thing that came to mind, this hunt is designed to kill pigs and coyotes, it is not just a meat hunt. What I am getting at is we will be shooting pigs from 300 pounds down to newborns, coyotes from adults to pups. These are not game animals and they are both very distructive to the population of games animals we have and hope to maintain. If you come to the hunt be aware if possible we will be killing the young pigs and coyotes if we can. PETA would be very affended.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I just thought of another thing, If you have a GPS hand held you should bring it, this is ruff country and if the sun is not out getting lost is a strong possibility. Most cell phones will not work. We are trying to take every precation we can think of, you will have to register and check out when you are finished just so we know no one is left in the woods. There has never been a hunt like this that I know of in Ohio and I have been on a few fox, coyote drives in Johnstown, Ohio, but we expect this to be huge.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

SO... the term "kill em all" applies.. I'm in and hells commin' with me (a little tombstone humor) I'm bringing 50 rounds of 00 buck


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> SO... the term "kill em all" applies.. I'm in and hells commin' with me (a little tombstone humor) I'm bringing 50 rounds of 00 buck


good Lord.... I'll just watch you....those 50 rounds might get heavy by the end of the day....I might have 1/2 of that...to carry


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i think this sounds like a bad idea ..guys going in the woods just shooting at what ever .. wont see me there


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> i think this sounds like a bad idea ..guys going in the woods just shooting at what ever .. wont see me there


Don't be rediculous.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by firstflight111 View Post
i think this sounds like a bad idea ..guys going in the woods just shooting at what ever .. wont see me there




M.Magis said:


> Don't be rediculous.


+1


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

I read the caption of this post and thought that my ex-wife had been let loose on the town of Rio Grande... go get her boys.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There have been four commitments so far from this sight, looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Possibly going down for some fun. If I go, does anybody want to drive down from Columbus together? 
ski


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> i think this sounds like a bad idea ..guys going in the woods just shooting at what ever .. wont see me there


Leupy, To me this sounds like a great idea and I hope all have a great time. Do not disregard, however, what this guy implies. You may end up with a big group of guys, most of which you know nothing about. If one of these guys blasts some little girls cat or dog, and this DOES happen to damn often, this whole thing becomes a disaster. You better make sure to lay down the law before everyone heads out.
Good luck and have a perfect time.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

id like to go, just to see what 000 buck would do to a wild boar, but my mom would not shut up about the boar being everywhere. and my dad has the guns, and he wont let me go if he wont go....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

There might be a few guys at work that might be interested


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> id like to go, just to see what 000 buck would do to a wild boar, but my mom would not shut up about the boar being everywhere. and my dad has the guns, and he wont let me go if he wont go....


jonny, Respect your parents views. I'm sure they have valid reasons for their concern....Prove your maturity by respecting their opinions........Then they may respect yours.


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

someone give me a number or email to contact this person, I am real interested in this hunt,


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

Would like to go with you, i am waiting to hear more details on this, If you know let me know,


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Boss hog said:


> Would like to go with you, i am waiting to hear more details on this, If you know let me know,


This is an open invite as far as I know....just be there april 2nd at mcdonalds in Rio Grande....and your in


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

can you bring your own four wheeler or should we leave them at home


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a reminder of this hog and coyote hunt. I talked to one of the people heading this up yesterday and final plans are being made. April 2nd will be here very soon.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

How about a roll call from this site who may be going!! I and a good friend will be...(weather permitting)...just got back from patterning our shotguns in...mine likes a full choke with 00 buck 2 3/4 shells...looking forward to it,staying at my cabin in the hills friday night and coming from there


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I will be there of course and 3-4 friends, we will be staying about ten min. from Micky d's


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im heading down friday to my hotel at point pleasant, i hope i can leave here early enough to make the run to shawnee state forest first to check out the backpacking loop for an hour or 2. see all my OGF brothers saturday!!


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Any results from the hunt? I bet it was a good time


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry just saw the other post


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

martinconcrete said:


> Any results from the hunt? I bet it was a good time


it was a great time, well organized, but lacking some when we hit the mountains, thick stuff and a bit of confusion in the thick stuff. nothing killed, but i met some good guys.


----------

